# R15 HDD Question (PS3 Related)



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

If i pull the drive from my owned r15 and replace the 60gig drive in my PS3 with the 160gig from the r15 will there still be 40gigs reserved for directv or can i change that so that the PS3 will use the full 160gigs? Maybe an easier way to ask the question is regardless of what you are doing with the drive is there a way to access the full drive instead of only 120 of the 160gigs. All replies are appreciated in advance.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The R15 hard drive is formatted as FAT32 in one full partition, so the PS3 should understand that no problem. However, the PS3 uses 2.5" notebook-sized harddrives, while the R15 uses 3.5" desktop harddrives. I'm not sure there's any room inside the PS3 for the R15 drive to fit.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

IIP said:


> However, the PS3 uses 2.5" notebook-sized harddrives, while the R15 uses 3.5" desktop harddrives. I'm not sure there's any room inside the PS3 for the R15 drive to fit.


I guess thats something i didnt consider (though i should have). Thanks for the heads up. Disappointing, i was really hopin to upgrade the PS3 to 160gig without having to buy a drive. Bummer


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wprince614 said:


> I guess thats something i didnt consider (though i should have). Thanks for the heads up. Disappointing, i was really hopin to upgrade the PS3 to 160gig without having to buy a drive. Bummer


If you were going to pull the drive out of your R15, hopefully, the R15 is an owned system and not a leased one. In most cases, an R15 is going to be leased. You would own it if you replaced an older unit with it using the Protection Plan. If it is leased, it is a violation of your Subscriber Agreement to open the unit.

Just something to think about...

- Merg


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If you were going to pull the drive out of your R15, hopefully, the R15 is an owned system and not a leased one. In most cases, an R15 is going to be leased. You would own it if you replaced an older unit with it using the Protection Plan. If it is leased, it is a violation of your Subscriber Agreement to open the unit.
> 
> Just something to think about...
> 
> - Merg


I appreciate the info but i stated it was an owned R15 in the original post. I fully understand the lease vs owned situation but it i guess since the drives arent the same size it doesnt really matter anyways since i wont be swapping them. Wouldnt have really been a swap anyways because its an old deactivated R15 that i was just gonna use the drive from. Either way thanks for lookin out for the people that may not know.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

As you stated, I beleive the R15 is a standard IDE drive, whereas the PS3 is a SATA Laptop drive.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CJTE said:


> As you stated, I beleive the R15 is a standard IDE drive, whereas the PS3 is a SATA Laptop drive.


The R15 uses a SATA drive, but it's a standard 3.5" x 1" tall "desktop" form-factor drive. The PS3 has a removable door and drive tray to fit a 2.5" x .5" tall SATA drive.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The two R15's that I have had, and the R16 I have, all have IDE drives.

Carl


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Interesting. I have 3 160GB SATA drives in use that have been pulled from dead R15s. I know there were at least 3 different manufacturers, though, including one in a smaller form factor than the others, so I suppose that it isn't much of a surprise that they didn't standardize on a single type of drive.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I pulled the 160 GB drive from my (owned, deactivated) R15 a few weeks ago and it was definitely IDE, not SATA. I used it to upgrade an old computer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wprince614 said:


> I appreciate the info but i stated it was an owned R15 in the original post. I fully understand the lease vs owned situation but it i guess since the drives arent the same size it doesnt really matter anyways since i wont be swapping them. Wouldnt have really been a swap anyways because its an old deactivated R15 that i was just gonna use the drive from. Either way thanks for lookin out for the people that may not know.


Whoops. Missed that. That's what happens when you kinda skim posts as opposed to reading every word. You sometimes miss a word.

- Merg


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Does the PS3 have a operating system installed on the oem hard drive?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gfrang said:


> Does the PS3 have a operating system installed on the oem hard drive?


No, it doesn't come with any OS pre-installed on the hard drive.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> No, it doesn't come with any OS pre-installed on the hard drive.


He has a 60 gig i think it has ps2 emulation software and what about the web browser he will have to transfer to the new drive?I am looking to by a 80 gig myself.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 60GB model had PS2 hardware built-in; no emulation.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

This is DBSTalk, this conversation is nowhere near related to DBS.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> This is DBSTalk, this conversation is nowhere near related to DBS.


Well what makes it related is he wants to use the hard drive from his r15 (owned)


----------

